# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Show (NEW) >  Shaveless FUE Hair Transplant Surgery - A Time Consuming Option That Takes Commtment

## tbtadmin

IAHRS accepted member Daniel Danyo, MD discusses why he's committed to converting his Atlanta hair transplant practice into a predominately shaveless FUE clinic.

----------


## ravinderpalsingh

How much time will it take to get back hairs via this surgery? I mean, in shave less FUE hair transplant how many months will be taken by the treatment to show results.

----------

